# is there a way to silence an air pump?



## bryangeles

hey guys is there a way to silence a noisy air pump? like put it on a rag or something? i put it in my tank cabinet and i can still hear it.


----------



## Christine

I always put mine on a wash cloth or something similar to help keep the noise down. You just have to make sure that its not going to go sliding across the surface with it


----------



## Osiris

I have found walmart air pumps to be pretty dang quite for their price.


----------



## fish_doc

Is it a new or old pump? Sometimes if real new they need a little breaking in, and on the otherhand if real old they need a new diaphram. 

Overall, Place it on a cloth of some kind and if you have a cabinet try and get it inside that. Be sure to use a check valve since it will be lower than the tank so if you get a power outage the water does not back wash through the airline all over the floor.


----------



## rcomeau

I put mine in the basement and ran the hoses up through the floor. Add a check valve to be sure that the water doesn't flow back down to the pump when it isn't running.


----------



## darkfalz

I put mine on a folded up piece of old towel, on the carpet is also okay, just not a hard surface.


----------



## goodie

I use a sponge that you would use to wash dishes with. Start with the sponge damp and when it dries out the impressions from the "legs" of the pump will hold the pump in place.


----------

